# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Coloring Help/ Coloring Contest

## Adanac

At the park where I work they are having a coloring contest, and the prize is an iPod. I decided to do mine on the computer, because I can't color haha. Still though, I'm posting here for any help. Any cool ideas are appreciated.

Realism is not a restriction.

----------

